# Who’s watching the launch tonight?



## DavyH (30/5/20)

Assuming there’s no weather warning, of course.

I’m incredibly excited about SpaceX and their plans for the future...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/5/20)

I'll try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (30/5/20)

T minus 30 mins, fuel load in progress.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (30/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (30/5/20)

Thanks @alex1501

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (30/5/20)

Wow, this is great!

Am loving the commentary

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/20)

Oh my word, can’t believe I just watched that
Minutes later they’re in space!
How’s that
Amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501 (30/5/20)

Well, they did it today,


but that crooked line, eish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/5/20)

Now 19 hours till docking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (30/5/20)

Wow, what an amazing thing to watch
Can’t believe how good the coverage was
And the video feeds from inside the capsule and outside the rockets
Wow

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (30/5/20)

Well, one thing no one can say is that it was an ordinary birthday for me today, 2020 will be one to be remembered for the rest of my life for more than one reason. History and History.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> Well, they did it today,
> View attachment 197225
> 
> but that crooked line, eish.


It's a pod system. fresh lines !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (30/5/20)

Silver said:


> Wow, what an amazing thing to watch
> Can’t believe how good the coverage was
> And the video feeds from inside the capsule and outside the rockets
> Wow


Agree @Silver , what surprised me the most was the speed between ignition and liftoff, it was virtually immediately, man, something to behold for sure.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## alex1501 (30/5/20)

That's why I don't use pods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

I missed this. Worse than a VG allergy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)

Slightly off topic :
“X Æ A-12 Musk” doesn’t exactly roll of the tongue — but that’s the name SpaceX CEO Elon Musk and musician Claire “Grimes” Boucher gave their newborn baby earlier this month.
In case you’re curious about the original meaning of the baby’s name, here’s a confusing explanation courtesy of Grimes: “X” represents an “unknown variable.” “Æ” is Grimes’ “elven spelling of Ai.” And “A-12” is =the couple’s “favorite aircraft.”

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)

Amazing , just watched on YT . Goosebumps...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (31/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Slightly off topic :
> “X Æ A-12 Musk” doesn’t exactly roll of the tongue — but that’s the name SpaceX CEO Elon Musk and musician Claire “Grimes” Boucher gave their newborn baby earlier this month.
> In case you’re curious about the original meaning of the baby’s name, here’s a confusing explanation courtesy of Grimes: “X” represents an “unknown variable.” “Æ” is Grimes’ “elven spelling of Ai.” And “A-12” is =the couple’s “favorite aircraft.”



That is worse than "a boy named Sue".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501 (31/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Amazing , just watched on YT . Goosebumps...




You should have seen it last night. Bunch of men witnessed a "successful liftoff" and general mood improves all over the world.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (31/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> Well, they did it today,
> View attachment 197225
> 
> but that crooked line, eish.



I know.

I straighten other people’s pictures.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (31/5/20)

Times for the next big events.

All SA times.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)

and the space boys woke up this morning to this song - no lies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)

And seeing that we are in space mode :
*SANSA partners with NASA to host new deep space ground station in South Africa*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...eep-space-ground-station-in-south-africa.html

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH (31/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> And seeing that we are in space mode :
> *SANSA partners with NASA to host new deep space ground station in South Africa*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...eep-space-ground-station-in-south-africa.html




Now that’s cool. The astronomy community in this country is (was?) outstanding and this would add some prestige. 

Managed to see 9 Starlink sats around 06h00 a couple of weeks ago and the ISS 3 days later. From Jhb! Lockdown has given us clear skies at least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (31/5/20)

Docking complete.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (24/7/20)

Just a heads up. They are returning next weekend.

https://www.businessinsider.com/spa...g two NASA astronauts,2 in the same spaceship.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (24/7/20)

Adephi said:


> Just a heads up. They are returning next weekend.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/spacex-crew-dragon-return-astronauts-space-station-august-2-2020-7?IR=T#:~:text=NASA plans to bring astronauts,is Elon Musk's biggest worry.&text=After launching two NASA astronauts,2 in the same spaceship.


Live airing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (24/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Live airing?


You should be able to find it on Youtube.

Will post a link when it gets closer to the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (24/7/20)

Adephi said:


> You should be able to find it on Youtube.
> 
> Will post a link when it gets closer to the time.


Was going to ask for a reminder. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (25/7/20)

This was their trail run they did beginning last year with an unmanned craft.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (25/7/20)

Everyday astronaught will prob do his two hours of jabbering on YT about it. Tune out his voice and try hear what the ppl that actually know something are saying in the background.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (31/7/20)

https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/...to-discuss-upcoming-spacex-crew-dragon-return

Weather permitting, NASA and SpaceX are targeting 2:42 p.m. EDT Sunday, Aug. 2, for the splashdown and conclusion of the Demo-2 test flight mission, which is part of NASA’s Commercial Crew Program. The SpaceX Crew Dragon spacecraft, named Endeavour, lifted off May 30 on the company’s Falcon 9 rocket from Launch Complex 39A at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in Florida.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (31/7/20)

Here's the link. Going live on Saturday at 23:00.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (2/8/20)

In case you missed the undocking here's a shortened clip.



Splashdown expected tonight at around 19:42 SA time.

Will post a link again later. Otherwise just look up NASA TV on YouTube for regular updates.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (2/8/20)

Going live at 13:30.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (2/8/20)

Textbook.

What a great return to manned launch capability.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH (6/10/20)

Now that the light pollution and generalised atmospheric filth is back, I haven't seen the Starlink trains for ages. Provided skies around Bloem haven't changed over the years you should get some stellar (pun intended) sightings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (20/10/20)

For those that will be up at 23:00 for the asteroid sample collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi (22/10/20)

First images of the asteroid contact and sampling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi (30/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (30/10/20)

I watched the Netflix challenger docu series. It was like a comedy of errors doomed to fail from the beginning in the way that it was presented. 

Knowing what happened then, these flyers must have balls of steel to strap into that thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (16/11/20)

In case you missed it..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (19/2/21)

Perseverance lands safely on Mars. Geekjoy (including me)!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (4/3/21)

Although it did make a big boom at T+15 minutes, this is an impressive test done by SpaceX. Another piece of history.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DavyH (4/3/21)

Adephi said:


> Although it did make a big boom at T+15 minutes, this is an impressive test done by SpaceX. Another piece of history.



Lovely. As impressive as lift-offs are, landings are mind boggling.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## zadiac (4/3/21)

Ok. Got the landings. Now we have to figure out how NOT to blow it up - Elon Musk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (13/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DavyH (9/4/21)

The best video of a Falcon 9 landing on OCISLY to date!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/5/21)

It’s live

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DavyH (16/5/21)

Today’s launch on SpaceX’s YouTube channel gave some of the best footage yet. Stage one reentry and landing uninterrupted on the onboard camera - stunning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DavyH (19/6/21)

This one’s even better. Visible transonic transition, huge contrail and flawless landing footage from the booster and the drone ship (I think it was Just Read The Instructions this time). Either the cameras are getting better or the special effects team have upped their game…

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi (19/6/21)

DavyH said:


> This one’s even better. Visible transonic transition, huge contrail and flawless landing footage from the booster and the drone ship (I think it was Just Read The Instructions this time). Either the cameras are getting better or the special effects team have upped their game…




Just another day at the office

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DavyH (19/6/21)

Adephi said:


> Just another day at the office



Right enough. They’ve got so good at this that it’s become routine.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (19/6/21)

DavyH said:


> This one’s even better. Visible transonic transition, huge contrail and flawless landing footage from the booster and the drone ship (I think it was Just Read The Instructions this time). Either the cameras are getting better or the special effects team have upped their game…



Indeed this was an awesome watch. The second stage altitude gain was also amazing.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (4/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (4/7/21)

Scott Manley on YouTube did a good roundup on the two flights and why the Virgin Galactic flight is still a space flight despite only aiming for 80 km altitude. Lots of interesting stuff about the Blue Origin flight as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (11/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (11/7/21)

Adephi said:


>



I wonder whom is going to clean up the oil spills those Land Rovers left on the runway.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DavyH (11/7/21)

Branson needs to have a word with Musk about borrowing some cameras.

Suborbital is not enormously exciting, but it’s privately funded…again! Blue Origin in 9 days to complete the trifecta. 

At least not everything this year has been crappy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (20/7/21)

Skip to 1:38 if you want to skip the pre-flight formalities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (20/7/21)

Adephi said:


> Skip to 1:38 if you want to skip the pre-flight formalities.



Damn, to spend all that dough to only travel upwards manny manny feet but not a single kilometre. Such a shame, better luck next time whatsisname...

And why use golf commentators to block out the lady that seemed to know what she was talking about? 

Do appreciate the post though.

Regards


----------



## Adephi (20/7/21)

Raindance said:


> Damn, to spend all that dough to only travel upwards manny manny feet but not a single kilometre. Such a shame, better luck next time whatsisname...
> 
> And why use golf commentators to block out the lady that seemed to know what she was talking about?
> 
> ...



I think it's more of genital measuring contest at this stage (hence the rocket shape). Jeff got the big news station to cover it live where as Richard Branson was more of an online thing. 

But at least there is some inovation going on. Thats always a good thing. Twice now in the last 2 weeks people went to space with minimal training. And Blue Origin didn't even have onboard pilots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/21)

We gotta give it to Branson. His spaceship looked more futuristic and landed like an airplane. Can’t Compare it to Besos’ huge suppository and capsule landing with parachutes… but he did it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (20/7/21)

The size of the windows on New Shephard though…

A very different sounding motor on the booster. Great landings by both craft. Nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (19/1/22)

Liftoff at around 17 minutes, first time I’ve seen what appears to be their new IR camera - it’s great. Pretty good landing footage as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------

